# EMT jobs in Miami/southern FL?



## rickd3x (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm currently finishing up my EMT-B in PA, but I'm going to be leaving to go to school in Miami, FL this fall. Ideally I would like to get an EMT job at some point, but I've recently discovered just how different EMS is there compared to Pittsburgh. 911 is pretty much out from what I can tell seeing that it looks like everything is pretty much city fire-rescue. The few private ambulance services seem to be non-emergency/inter-facility. We all have got to start somewhere, so I suppose I'll try to apply. Does anyone have any personal experience with services in Miami who will hire new EMTs (or let me volunteer, I'll happily start there)?


----------



## Pneumothorax (Jun 17, 2012)

AMR/medics/medi-van/Miami dade ambulance /American ambulance.  All companies in sofla that aren't fire/rescue... 

It sucks lol


----------



## rickd3x (Jun 17, 2012)

Also, is there anything I should know about applying for an EMT job in FL as opposed to PA? I know I'll have to get EVOC at some point (I'm only 18...so will the state even let me drive? 18 is the min age in PA for ambulance drivers) but I've seen something about HIV/AIDS awareness requirements? Also, one service I was looking at (in Jacksonville...came up in my search for some reason) required several FEMA online courses to be considered for employment.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 17, 2012)

rickd3x said:


> Also, is there anything I should know about applying for an EMT job in FL as opposed to PA? I know I'll have to get EVOC at some point (I'm only 18...so will the state even let me drive? 18 is the min age in PA for ambulance drivers) but I've seen something about HIV/AIDS awareness requirements? Also, one service I was looking at (in Jacksonville...came up in my search for some reason) required several FEMA online courses to be considered for employment.


If you're only 18, chances are the majority of the private services won't even look at your application till you turn 21.


----------



## Tigger (Jun 17, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> If you're only 18, chances are the majority of the private services won't even look at your application till you turn 21.



Unless the company has an insurer that requires employees to be over 21 I wouldn't give up that easily. I got a job at 19 in a tough job market and work with more than a few people my age. Not totally sure how it is in Florida, but there are lots of places nationwide that hire 18 year olds.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 17, 2012)

Tigger said:


> Unless the company has an insurer that requires employees to be over 21 I wouldn't give up that easily. I got a job at 19 in a tough job market and work with more than a few people my age. Not totally sure how it is in Florida, but there are lots of places nationwide that hire 18 year olds.


I know from what I've seen in NM, CO, and TX, a lot of the smaller services tend to require 21+ due to insurance. SOme of the bigger ones (like AMR) might occasionally hire under 21, but it's not common.. Not trying to discourage him, just wanting him to be prepared if he runs into that situation.


----------



## rickd3x (Jun 17, 2012)

There were a few services I looked at that you guys suggested that specifically said min age 18, but I'm sure they would rather hire someone older. Thanks for all the help!

One other thing, do you guys know of any other job opportunities for EMTs other than with ambulance services? I know in my city we have an amusement park and a water park that hire EMTs and paramedics and maintain their own emergency response team at the park, separate from any service. Any opportunities like this in Miami?


----------



## Hunter (Jun 17, 2012)

Pneumothorax said:


> AMR/medics/medi-van/Miami dade ambulance /American ambulance.  All companies in sofla that aren't fire/rescue...
> 
> It sucks lol



Medivam no longer exists, current private ambulance companies; AMR, American Ambulance, miami dade ambulance service, NHT (new kids on the block)

AMR and miami Dade have contacts wit
h the 911 services to provide back up.

Medics was bought out by AMR.

And formerly, known as medivan was bought out by NHT which until recent was wheelchair/stretcher van transports.






rickd3x said:


> There were a few services I looked at that you guys suggested that specifically said min age 18, but I'm sure they would rather hire someone older. Thanks for all the help!
> 
> One other thing, do you guys know of any other job opportunities for EMTs other than with ambulance services? I know in my city we have an amusement park and a water park that hire EMTs and paramedics and maintain their own emergency response team at the park, separate from any service. Any opportunities like this in Miami?



Being completely honest the job market in miami sucks, only other things you might be able to do are hospital jobs as a tech even that has a lot of competition. The only volunteer departments are down in the keys.


----------



## legion1202 (Jun 18, 2012)

Stay in PA. There are hundreds if not a thousand unemployed EMTS down here. And every 3 mos the list keeps getting bigger and bigger. AMR and Medics are not even hiring right now.. There accepting applications but not hiring.. Once the departments start hiring again these companies will open up again. I work at AMR. let me know if you need help with ur fl state test or any questions.


----------



## CIRUS454 (Jun 19, 2012)

rickd3x said:


> One other thing, do you guys know of any other job opportunities for EMTs other than with ambulance services? I know in my city we have an amusement park and a water park that hire EMTs and paramedics and maintain their own emergency response team at the park, separate from any service. Any opportunities like this in Miami?



I know Universal Orlando and Islands of Adventure only hire Medics. I think it's the same for Disney also. Wet N Wild I think hire EMT's. Busch Gardens I have no Idea. Try looking at some possible hospital gigs. They sometime hire EMT's. Also look at Medics Ambulance, Miami Dade Ambulance, American Ambulance, Care Ambulance, and American Medical Response. Im sure you will find something brother. Don't be discouraged because of your age! There's 2 thought processes. #1 your young and can be moldable and have no bad habits or skills yet. #2 your not as mature, have no experience, they don't want to take the chance on you. Good Luck man!!!!!


----------

